# XM-3 Satellite Successfully launched



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM announced the successful launch of its XM-3 satellite. Liftoff occurred on February 28 at 10:51 pm EST off the Sea Launch Odyssey Launch Platform in open waters of the Pacific Ocean on the equator. The XM-3 satellite was inserted into a geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its way to an orbital location for routine testing prior to placement in its final orbital position at 85 degrees West Longitude. A ground station in South Africa acquired the spacecraft's first signal an hour after liftoff, as planned.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050301/nytu109_1.html


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

And for the record, it's name is "rhythm"... XM-4 should be "Blues". (to Join XM-1 Rock and XM-2 Roll).

Source: Boeing. (couldn't find it on XM's site, but I'm sure Boeing Space Systems is in the know =-).


----------

